# My GTT in USA



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

hey everyone my names Jason (you guys can call me Jay) and Im from New York, I just recently bought a black 2001 R34 GTT from Florida. Its a beautiful car and Im picking it up next weekend Im just working out the final little details. Before the Skyline I had a Infiniti FX35 which was nice but wasn't what I was looking for. Everyone seems to be really nice here and very welcoming, Im very excited to be a part of this community. I have posted here before just introducing myself but didnt have anything specific in mind as far as which skyline. Tell me what you guys think.
Jay

Mod List:
Tommy kaira front bumper (original not replica)
Nismo Rear bumper (original not replica)
3 iN dp
3.5 in cat back fugitsubu
FMIC
bov
HKS fully adjustable suspension
blitz intake
AVCR


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Welcome Jay! Car looks very clean with the TK FB and other bits. 

Keep it simple...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Welcome and good choice of Car ,I guess there wont be many of these around where you are :thumbsup:


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

No there definitly wont be. Its kinda funny because this was the first R34 I've seen in real life and I bought it. I've only seen 4 skylines in real life and that was 2 R32's and 2 R33's. people would see those and stop in their tracks, the 34 will attract a lot more attention. I have a 1200mi drive to get it to my house and Im sure I will see many people checking it out along the way .
Jay


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

carsunltd32 said:


> No there definitly wont be. Its kinda funny because this was the first R34 I've seen in real life and I bought it. I've only seen 4 skylines in real life and that was 2 R32's and 2 R33's. people would see those and stop in their tracks, the 34 will attract a lot more attention. I have a 1200mi drive to get it to my house and Im sure I will see many people checking it out along the way .
> Jay


Hey Jay, welcome to the club. Where in NY are you? There's a White R34 GTT in Long Island. Most of the tristate Skylines gets together with some high end cars and do wangan runs. Hit me up when you get your car.

John


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

Im actually on long island in Nassau. When are the meets? I love going to meets and matching the face with car and username.
Jay


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice looking GTT, I have a silver one.

I'm coming to NY on holiday on 2nd April!


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

The guys are in Jersey today for a Honda meet. Last time we met in Brooklyn and drove to Edgewater. When you ride gets in let me know, we have about 3 R34's from NJ, CT and PA, 5 R33's and 2 R32's.

andyneed4speed, where are you staying?

John


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

John,

Staying in New York Helmsley Hotel, Manhattan - 42nd St & 2nd/3rd Av I think

Can I have a parade of NY/NJ Skylines to welcome me?  :thumbsup: :clap: 

Andy


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

yea when I get it we should all meet up. Would be good to meet tri-state skyliner's. hey jas would you happen to know anyone that would rebuild turbo's? maybe bore them out a little?
Thanks
Jay


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

lucky enogh!


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

nice car mate,

the wheels suit it very much, as does the gtr spoiler. LHD wont take long getting use to. enjoy the ride home!


----------



## mp3moose (Feb 5, 2007)

Who did you purchase the car from? I am puchasing an r32 from a guy in florida who imports them and was curious if it was the same guy.
I am stateside as well.


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

yea his name is Frank he's located in Orlando. Is that the same guy?
Jay


----------



## mp3moose (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, I think so. Frank Mondula??? (can't recall his last name right now, its something close to that). 

How was the purchase process for you? Did he get a legit title and how much was the car in total if you don't mind me asking. Just trying to make sure I can have a legal car in the us, not get ripped off and such. Thanks!


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

yea I met him and everything to make sure he was legit, he was very nice and titles even cars he doesnt sell I think RIPPS on this forum asked him to title his car. Things were very easy with him and he's very nice when it comes to helping make things easier for you. He also fixes up the cars if they need it. Are you looking at a silver R32 GTR 1994?
Jay


----------



## mp3moose (Feb 5, 2007)

Awesome news Jay. 
Yeah, its the silver 1994 GTR. If he is legit as you say, I will be getting down to details with him as soon as the car clear port/customs. That one does need a bit of fixing up, but not much.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

He's not legit. R32s are not eligible for importation into the United States, neither is the R34.

And before you start, just because some fat old woman at the New York DMV couldn't tell a Skyline from a Skylark and issues you a new VIN and title with "Skyline GT-R" on it, does NOT mean the car is legal for use on public roads. They allow this simply because they don't know any better, they haven't clued into what's happening. He's in violation of several Federal laws by bringing these cars in. People have served prison time, paid very large fines and had cars seized for this type of thing.

Federal Law (national) *ALWAYS* over-rides State Law.

It doesn't matter what Missouri, Florida, North Carolina, New York or any other DMV allows (or more appropriately doesn't catch); If Uncle Sam says NO, the answer is NO.

You'll find just about every thing you need to know on importing cars here:

Vehicle Importation Regulations


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, people import, buy, and use (enjoy?) marijuana quite a bit in the US, and not a whole lot of it is particularly legal. You can get busted, but depending on where you are, the risk can be fairly low.

Would I risk it? State legal, plated and insured, but if the wrong people find your car, it's all over and your car is gone...


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> well, people import, buy, and use (enjoy?) marijuana quite a bit in the US, and not a whole lot of it is particularly legal. You can get busted, but depending on where you are, the risk can be fairly low.
> 
> Would I risk it? State legal, plated and insured, but if the wrong people find your car, it's all over and your car is gone...


Exactly.

People have done this and gotten away with it, but the questions you have to ask yourself are:

1. Is it worth going to jail if I'm caught with this car?
2. Is it worth having my car seized?
3. Is it worth losing everything I own in a lawsuit if I wreck a car that was never supposed to be here and hurt someone?
4. Is it worth it to pay a 10s of thousands of dollars for a car that would be worth a few grand in it's native country?
5. Is it worth going to jail for fraud if I try to sell the car when I'm bored with it?
6. Is it worth all the fines I have to pay if I'm caught?

On a side note, I don't have any problem with the people do this for the most part. The only thing I will call someone out on is trying to argue semantics and reinterpret the law to claim their car is legit, and I get even more annoyed when those same people attempt to sell a $25K base 1998 R34 GT-R for $70K and claim it's 100% legit. If I drove down to a Lexus dealership and bought a used IS350 only to find out I'd been misled and that for whatever reason it wasn't legal for road use and never would be; I'd be pretty damned pissed.


----------



## mp3moose (Feb 5, 2007)

Frankly, I am fine with it. As long as I get a title and get it insured. While he maybe importing them illegally by pulling the engine to ship and then reinstalling or some other such thing, I, the end user still get real paperwork.

The legal system in this country always protects the consumer. For example, if you purchase a stolen item you still get to keep it even if it can be retraced to the rightful owner. While I have seen the treats of impounded, deported or even crushed skylines I have never heard it actually happening. I do realize that only the r33's are legal (and only after modifcation), but thats a chance I am willing to take since I don't think your average cop is going to dig deep enough on a car to get it deported JUST for having it here. Especially given that you'd have a valid title and such.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

If by "real" you mean _tangible_ as in _"I have some paper in my hand"_, then by all means, that's real paperwork.

As for your average police officer not noticing a Skyline you're absolutely right. Cops NEVER recognize Skylines.


































They never get seized or crushed either.


































In fact, law enforcment officials are complete idiots.


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

hey kaneda do you know where those pics came from? he had many outstanding parking tickets that were unpaid and they took his car because of that, not because it was a skyline.
Jay


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

The story I was told is that he had a lot of speeding and exhibition of speed tickets, eventually got popped for street racing, had his car impounded and they crushed it when they realized what they had.


----------



## mp3moose (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, I have seen that yellow one years ago and it was tickets not because it was a skyline. 

And yes, physically having a title in my hand is enough for me.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

The things some people will risk for a car of all things...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum buddy & lovely looking car ...

Especially as its in the best colour :chuckle::thumbsup:


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

black truely is the best color until the dust flies all over it. But still a beautiful color :-D


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

kaneda said:


> and I get even more annoyed when those same people attempt to sell a $25K base 1998 R34 GT-R for $70K and claim it's 100% legit.


A 1998 R34 GT-R? Huh?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I doubt they gonna send the guy that bought the car to jail, LOL. loose the car and have it crushed more than likely.Not really going to be on Americas most want list is he :chuckle:


----------



## mp3moose (Feb 5, 2007)

psd1 said:


> A 1998 R34 GT-R? Huh?


I noticed that too. =)


----------



## moleous (Feb 6, 2007)

Very clean, well kept. Excellent motor Jay


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

moleous said:


> Very clean, well kept. Excellent motor Jay


Thank you. Im getting it thursday so Im very excited  
Jay


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

car looks real nice mate :smokin:


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Looks very nice mate, I know nothing of what you can and can't import legally into the states but I hope you manage to keep hold of it :thumbsup:


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

mp3moose said:


> I noticed that too. =)


1999. :nervous:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

carsunltd32 said:


> black truely is the best color until the dust flies all over it. But still a beautiful color :-D



Then keep it clean :thumbsup: :chuckle:


----------



## Ricky Ricer (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice car! I'm in the process of getting a black GTR in CO right now!


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

picked up the car thursday. Its amazing!!! Everything about the car is just perfect. so many people have asked me if it's a real skyline and about it and everything. I love the car. There really arent words for it. Ill br putting more pics up soon.:clap: 
Jay


----------



## Ricky Ricer (Jan 2, 2007)

CongratS!


----------



## mp3moose (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice Jay. Glad you are liking it.


----------



## andzBNR34_au (Feb 13, 2007)

dont u have to convert to LHD?
or can u legally drive on either side in the US?

nice car & gl keeping it clean :smokin:


----------



## mp3moose (Feb 5, 2007)

You don't have to convert to LHD in the US. Insurance companies frown on it, but it is still legal.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

mp3moose said:


> You don't have to convert to LHD in the US. Insurance companies frown on it, but it is still legal.



But is the car ...(legal) ?


----------



## mp3moose (Feb 5, 2007)

yes


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

mp3moose said:


> yes


Got pics of the new VIN plate?


----------



## Touring240 (Feb 11, 2007)

what was the story on the R32 with "garage bomber" on it and all the police?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

uurrg i felt sick seeing that poor skyline get masacred...shit...thank god i dont live in the US haha at least in canada if i wanted to bring my 34 over id just register it as a track only car. rather have that than nothing. yesh..silly legal system.


----------



## Ricky Ricer (Jan 2, 2007)

Did you buy it from evolution imports?


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 17, 2007)

I've read about some bad stuff on other forums about Evolution Imports unable to actually deliver cars that they promised to customers. Not sure if they cleaned up their act now, but I would not trust them unless the car I'm buying is in front of me, title in hand.


----------

